# Bobcats pick up 20th pick



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I really don't care about Hibbert,but he's another college player with zero upside who projects to be no more than a marginal NBA player...So that's likely who we're after.I guess he can at least play center,although he's a horrible fit for a team that needs to run.That in turn means that Larry Brown is too dense to try to adapt to the talent he has and is going to try to force our players to play a style they've utterly and completely failed at in the past.

Of course this boils down to how much protection you get on the pick you trade and what you eventually give up.No reason the Nuggets would do this unless they expected to get a higher pick




> The Charlotte Bobcats have acquired the 20th pick in Thursday's NBA draft from the Denver Nuggets. The Bobcats will send a future first-round pick (with some sort of protection) to the Nuggets.
> This could be an effort by the Bobcats to acquire Georgetown center Roy Hibbert. The Observer previously reported the Bobcats approached the New Jersey Nets about the 21st pick. The NBA source with knowledge of those negotiations identified Hibbert as a likely Bobcats target.
> The Bobcats have not specified what protection is involved, but typically teams try to avoid giving up future lottery picks.
> The Bobcats retain their first-round pick, which is ninth overall


.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Geez, there are going to be a lot of teams with two first round picks.

Nets: 10, 21
Bobcats: 9, 20
Pacers: 11, 17 (if JO trade goes down)
Blazers: 13, 27
Sonics: 4, 24
Grizzlies: 5, 28

That's 12 out of the 30 picks right there!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Damn. Awesome move for the Cats. Do they fill up the front court?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

In all honesty I would go for Love at 9, and Robin Lopez at 20. LB could turn Robin into something special on the defensive end, and Love makes it easier for everyone else. His athleticism will be covered up by Emeka swallowing every board.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Yeah you can't judge this till you see the protection on it. We can't really go big with both picks because we don't have a backup point either. Actually, I really have no idea what were going to do


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I wouldn't be surprised if we traded the 9th pick to someone who wants Augustin or Westbrook(who might be gone).I sort of think we should take him to either trade or keep.Portland probably wants him and we could likely get 13,Jarret Jack and maybe a second rounder for Augustin if that who they want...If the Pacers hadn't traded for TJ Ford we maybe could have done something with them.

If he's there at 20 I wouldn't mind taking Robin Lopez.You're not going to get a superstar at 20,but Lopez looks like he's going to be able to defend and rebound,probably won't be able to score without someone else creating...but I don't see Hibbert ever being an NBA scorer either.Lopez is going to be more of a hustle player and I think he'd be better suited to a running game.Hopefully Larry Brown isn't too stupid to see that Felton isn't any damned good in the halfcourt no matter who we take.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Portland will give you 13/27/Jack and a second rounder for 9+filler.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

If were talking about winning now we should trade both first round picks and Adam Morrison for an All Star Center?


----------

